# Another project



## VBTravisD (Jul 20, 2012)

So I have owned a bunch of boats in the last 2 years.  A few tin boats, an 18' Mako CC and my little 14' 1962 McKee side console.  I know there isnt much love for the trihulls, but this is a killer little boat.  I have an old late 70's 55 hp johnson strapped to the back and it would dig!  The short gunnels, 5 foot beam and heavy hull we not allowing me to go as many places as i wanted though.  

Today as opposed to working, I was hunting around on Craigslist and found an ad for a 16' Surecast side console.  I called the guy up and slid by after work.  Hull only, no motor or trailer... Clean title $500.  This hull is over a foot wider, the gunnels are an easy 6-8" taller and there is a ton of built in storage (something my McKee didnt have!).  I couldnt find much on Surecast hulls, just that they are a florida built boat.  It is also a few hundred pounds lighter than my McKee!  He tells me that he is tired of weed eating around it. That he would take 200 if I took it tonight. Eh, sure. 

Then the guy asks if I know anyone looking for a motor!?  Well, what do ya got?  A '93 60hp johnson.  It runs on ether but wont stay running.  (Fuel problem I think to myself, or a gummed up carb).  How much you want?  $200 bucks for it.  Deal... package it all up.  So I snagged this hull and motor for a whopping $400.  

The game plan:

Get the 60 running, I am going to fix any issues (a few little dings) in the hull, prime and paint.  Move most of my stuff over to this boat, and slap a platform on the back of it.  Platforms aren't nearly as popular up here yet.  But they are useful in some of the areas I fish.  Then just use her till Im ready for the next project.

Questions:

The old gelcoat looks to be in decent shape.  There are a few "spider cracks" but I think that is more a product of being a 40 year old boat.  How far should I sand the hull down before I shoot on the primer?  My buddy said he has some high build epoxy primer.  Then I am probably just going to spray a nice 2 part topside paint on the hull.  This rig will sit on a trailer mostly.  No overnighters in the water.  

It is getting a little late, I will snap some photos tomorrow.  Any insight/advice would be appreciated!


----------



## bomber (Jul 9, 2012)

I must say you seem to have gotten a heck of a deal! I sure wish I could find a 93 johnson 60hp for that price! Post pictures when you can


----------



## VBTravisD (Jul 20, 2012)

I got all the helm, cleats, random screws and all the stickers removed.  Took some epoxy filler to all the small screw holes in the topside of the gunnels.  Going to flip it over and start working on the bottom tomorrow.  I am going to grind that horrible "fix" on the keel.  I attached a pic of the condition of the hull... I am going to put some 80 on a DA and go at it.  Figure I will go up t about 120 and then spray some high build on in the next few days.  This is my first go at a boat... I have done a few cars and other fab projects, so let me know if I am headed in the wrong direction!


----------



## jonathanglasser71 (Apr 22, 2012)

Sounds like a plan . Thats where I would start .


----------



## VBTravisD (Jul 20, 2012)

Thanks fellas.  Makes me feel a little better about the direction I'm headed (especially if that is what you would do glasser!).

I am also thinking about cutting out that small square seat mount.  Probably just cut it off flush and mount my cooler there as a seat.  And what would be a clean looking way to run my wiring?  I am thinking about conduit... but I dont want it to just look like some pvc stuck to the gunnel... any thoughts?


----------



## VBTravisD (Jul 20, 2012)

Got the hull flipped over and started sanding. Ground down that crappy glass job on the keel. Filled some of the holes with some west system epoxy. Got a lot of the small cracking sanded out. 










It's hard to tell... but the hull is looking much better. 










I doubt the weather is going to permit me to do much more sanding or painting over the next few days. So I am going to take a look at the motor.


----------



## VBTravisD (Jul 20, 2012)

Got the whole hull sanded down. Finally was able to get a coat of primer on this afternoon. But while I was waiting for the rain to break I have been working on the motor. Cleaned up the inside of the throttle, hooked it up to that johnson 60. Guy said he could get it to start but not keep it running. I sprayed the carbs with some carb cleaner, changed the fuel filter and noticed that the valve on the primer solenoid was 90 degrees out from the correct position. Fired it right off! I am steps closer to getting this thing in the water.

I am going to sand the first pimer coat down tomorrow and lay down a 2nd coat. Hopefully the rain will hold off a bit longer.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

My buddy had one of those. It took a chop pretty well and was vey stable. Over all i was pretty impressed with it. We cut the gunnels down anlong the side of the hull, glassed in a front deck and side gunnels and slapped a 48 johnson on it. It was quick with the 48, yours should scoot with the 60 (hell of a deal ya got btw..)
Heres a pic


----------



## VBTravisD (Jul 20, 2012)

That thing looks great! I had no intentions of making it a center console... but that has got me thinking! hahaha. I havent seen many of these boats so it is cool to see one done up like your buddies. Any idea of how fast he could get going with that 48?


----------



## VBTravisD (Jul 20, 2012)

Hey Cut, what do you think about weight distribution on this hull? Did you guys put a gas tank and batteries up in the bow?


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

With just me it did right at 40, but it was bouncin off the rev limiter lol he needed a higher pitch prop.
We had one battery in the console and a fuel tank (9 gal) in the rear. It also had a manual jackplate. Cuz cutting the sides down made the transom 15 inches and it was a 20 inch motor lol
It rode good with a little more weight to the back rather than the front., to much weight up front and it would pound. I also just reread that yours is a 16. My buddies was a 15, but same exact hull.


----------



## VBTravisD (Jul 20, 2012)

I laid a tape measure on the boat last night... it is actually 15'4" from transom to bow. So I wouldnt doubt it is the same hull. Guy I bought it from kept calling it a 16. I might elect to keep my batteries in the back along with my tanks too. The console is moved pretty far forward as it is. And I know with my mckee, too much weight in the bow and it would pound some waves. Thanks for the info man!


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

No problem man , get that thing lookin good!


----------



## VBTravisD (Jul 20, 2012)

Sorry for the crappy cell shot.  I finally got some decent weather and got some more primer shot on the hull.  I'm using a black epoxy primer because it is easier to see any imperfections.  Although, I don't expect it to be a perfect paint job I still want it to be a nice one.


----------



## Puertoricoinshore (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice job!!!!!!!!! Looking good [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## VBTravisD (Jul 20, 2012)

I dont even know how many hours I have into sanding on this thing. But I sanded down the final coat of primer yesterday. Washed the hull down and gave it the first coat of paint today. I knew painting over the black is going to take a few coats. But I am going to let this one set for a day, scuff with a scotchbrite and apply another coat tomorrow. But as of right now, here is how she sits.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Looks great but can I suggest you get a bigger trailer. [smiley=1-lmao.gif]


----------



## VBTravisD (Jul 20, 2012)

How long are you guys giving your paint to setup and harden before flipping it over or putting it in the water?


----------



## Puertoricoinshore (Aug 26, 2010)

What type of 2 part paint you use?


----------



## jonathanglasser71 (Apr 22, 2012)

I would give it at least 48 hrs . Looks great ! Have you figured out anything for running wires yet . Looks like making a 90 out of some core and glassing over it would fit the lines of your boat . I have also ripped pvc down and used that .


----------



## VBTravisD (Jul 20, 2012)

The topside paint I got from a small mom and pop shop marine fiberglass/paint store.  It is their house brand paint that they use.  I can't remember the name right this second.  Pretty good stuff.

I was thinking a couple of days before I flip it over... okay, cool.

I was also thinking about using some pvc or pex pipe to run the wires in.  Something not very noticable.  Epoxy it to the gunnel and spray the inside all the same color.


----------



## VBTravisD (Jul 20, 2012)

Do you guys wax your hulls after painting them?


----------



## Trickyrick (Mar 3, 2012)

Your gonna love fishing out of it. I had the same hull, except with a green stripe, from 1974 to 2009 when I gave it to my cousin. Handles the water great also. I've fished mine from small ponds up the river to about 20 to 25 miles offshore. Handles the chop very well. Wanted another, but they are getting hard to find.


----------



## VBTravisD (Jul 20, 2012)

Im anxious to get this thing out in the water! I finally got it flipped over and back on the trailer. 

What motor did you run on the back?


----------



## Trickyrick (Mar 3, 2012)

Had a 40 on it when I bought it and over the years moved I moved upward to a 50, 65 and finally a couple of 115's. It hauled with the 115's on it! Handled them really good.


----------



## VBTravisD (Jul 20, 2012)

I had a goal of getting it in the water this Labor Day weekend.  I was on track for that till my niece was jumping around in the boat and went through the deck!  I knew it was soft... didn't realize it was that soft.  So I cut the rot out and reglassed it.  Got it all wired up and just flat out ran out of time.  So right now, it is ready for the motor and then its a shake down run.  Woulda hit the deadline if it wasn't for that unplanned repair.  But at least I know it is fixed.  Should have it out on the water in the next few days.  Anyways, here are some pics.

Flipped, back on the trailer, painting the blue and miliseconds before my niece went through the floor.










The cut out section










repaired...










And a pic with the new rub rail and the numbers on...


----------



## VBTravisD (Jul 20, 2012)

Well, I had some heartache with the thing over the last month or so.  I launched the boat thinking I figured out the fuel issue... nope.  It had a hard time idling.  Then when i finally got it going, went to hit the throttle and it bogged down and cut off.  I limped it back onto the trailer and took it home.  Looked at the fuel pump.  It seemed to pump fuel a lil better.  Launched again the next day... NOPE!  Same thing.  Finally broke down and pulled all 3 carbs.  Disassemble and rebuilt each... 3rd time was the charm.  Had some bad shakes at higher speed.  The aluminum prop was beat all to hell so I got a 13"x17p stainless prop on it.  Now it runs nice and smooth.  I've put about a hundred miles on the boat already.  Tops out at around 43-45 mph.  Love the setup, boat gets up on plane quick, does decent on fuel consumption, handles real good. 










I also got some LEDs on board for some night fishing too.


----------



## Trickyrick (Mar 3, 2012)

Just bought my old boat like this one back. Sold it 3 time's and bought it back 3 time's. Hate the color it's painted now, so I have some work to do. As I said, I think you'll like this boat a lot!


----------



## VBTravisD (Jul 20, 2012)

Yeah, it is a pretty versitile boat. I have taken it out into some deep water in the Chesapeake Bay and run it in some pretty shallow inlets too. Pleanty of space for me and my buddies. I am looking into taking it up to the Eastern Shore more this summer. There are a ton of flats and bays up there that I want to explore. So I think I am going to look into fabbing up a poling platform. That area gets really skinny and having the ability to pole or just see will be nice.


----------



## Trickyrick (Mar 3, 2012)

I've thought about a platform a couple of times. Never got around to it though. Be sure and post up some pictures of the platform. I'll be very interested in see what you come up with.


----------



## VBTravisD (Jul 20, 2012)

Will do!  We are mid winter right now, so I need some sort of project to work on if I cant fish regularly! 


I am brainstorming a bit here... I figure I dont want the platform "behind" the outboard, that would really get the bow up out of the water... so I am considering making the back edge of the platform even with the transom. Possibly the centerline of the platform even with the transom. 

....Thoughts?


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Most platforms I've seen are set up that way, somewhat even with the transom angle.

I have to say your build has my eye. I have been finding myself looking at old hulls lately as a more family friendly set up then my last build. Now is your boat really a tri-hull? Cause I always considered them more of a squared off v-hull then a true tri like a little whaler. How much would you guess it weighs? I'm looking forward to seeing numbers.


----------



## VBTravisD (Jul 20, 2012)

There is more deadrise on this hull than my old 14' McKee craft, but the hull shape at the bow is similar. This hull is very light. When I unloaded it off the trailer my buddy and I picked it up and walked it into the yard. I was able to grab the transom and pick up the back of the boat while my wife situated the boards and blocks underneath. I would guess it to weigh 400 lbs tops, more like 350 or so. 

I just tuned up the motor and plan on running it this Sunday morning. I'll shoot some video of it running and get some speed numbers off the GPS. I got a 93, 60 hp johnson 2 stroke with a 13"x17 stainless prop on her. Its a fun little boat. I had my wife, sister and niece in the boat with pleanty of space.


----------



## Enelson (Jul 20, 2012)

Great looking restoration! Nice job.


----------



## jrod0785 (Aug 26, 2009)

I re-did a similar style tri-hull not that long ago. I love the ride of mine. Yours is looking very good!!


----------



## VBTravisD (Jul 20, 2012)

Good looking rig man! Got a build thread or any more pictures?


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I'd love to see more too.


----------



## jrod0785 (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks! I had a thread on here awhile back ago. Let me see if I can find it.


----------



## jrod0785 (Aug 26, 2009)

Here is the latest thread and another from where I orginally started this build through the years. She went through a few changes.

Most Recent
http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1328035376/0

The Start
http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1267712312/0


----------



## VBTravisD (Jul 20, 2012)

My buddy picked up a 19' Parker CC late last summer.  We have been chasing fuel issues since.  Thought we had it figured out so we launched both boats this morning.  Weather was about 39 degrees and overcast.  But that wasn't going to stop us!  However, about a mile and a half into the run the Parker just up and quit.  Started towing him back and the snow started to fall.  Really!?  The snow was light and short lived.  

Got him back to the ramp... Me and another buddy set back out in search of speckled trout.  So with me and a buddy in the boat, 12 gallons of fuel and a full cooler, I still managed to get her up to 35.2 knots with a little bit of a head wind.   

The clouds gave way and we got a little sun.  Warmed things up a bit.  Had a few specks make their way to the boat.  Biggest being 22".  Here are some pics from today.

Pre snow







  

How we dress for cold weather fishing









Sun finally came out









And my buddy on the business end of my line


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Well it's been a few days, how you liking her?


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

Wow! your boat looks sweet! I do miss my old Bonita skiff! Wish never sold this one! Sweet ride!


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Any guesses on draft numbers? At rest and running?


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

How are you liking the boat now that you've had some time? I'm holding off for a bit, but still think a similar hull is what I'll get after my current skiff.


----------



## VBTravisD (Jul 20, 2012)

Man, I love this thing. It does most everything I want it to do. In terms of draft numbers. I can take a measurement when I get home this afternoon. When I am floating it sits really bow high. But I also have 2 6.5 gallon tanks, 2 deep cycles and me in the back. If I put one of my buddies up front, it evens out just fine. I will take a look when running, but she gets up and out of the water pretty well. 

My wife loves this one, we have plenty of space for everyone, it is a good quick boat and handles decent size chop. Temsp finally got back up into the 70's this week... so I am hoping to get it back out on the water regularly.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Good to hear. I have found tons of hulls similar to that one, but they are usually set up as bowriders with full caps. I want to find one just like yours with the simple rolled gunnels and all, but I'm gonna hold off a while.

Post up the draft numbers when you can, I'm betting it's not as much as most would think.


----------

